# My vacation



## grumble111 (Mar 19, 2003)

I go on a three week every summer and I was wondering what I should do to keep my p's alive during my time away.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Do have anybody that can take of them for you and know what they are doin? I just have my friend come over and takes care of them while I'm gone. I do the same when he's gone.


----------



## grumble111 (Mar 19, 2003)

:sad: I don't have any body who really knows what they are doing around Piranhas


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

So teach somebody otherwise you will have problems, if you are away for that long. Get one of your closest friends and train them how to take care of them or leave written instructions.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

One important thing.. "NEVER" buy a bunch of feeders and leave them in your tank with/for your Ps to eat while your gone away for vacation!! As you know, most Ps dont finish up their catch and usually love the thrill of killing instead of devouring completely. You'll only come home to a smelly room, cloudy tank, and probably dead piranhas inside a high nitrate tank. Best thing to do is buy those weekly feeder pellets, or those vacation feeder timers. Either way you'll have a dirty tank when you get home, but a sure shot that your fish would still be alive.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> One important thing.. "NEVER" buy a bunch of feeders and leave them in your tank with/for your Ps to eat while your gone away for vacation!! As you know, most Ps dont finish up their catch and usually love the thrill of killing instead of devouring completely. You'll only come home to a smelly room, cloudy tank, and probably dead piranhas inside a high nitrate tank.


 I did that with for a weekend when I went fishing. Man talk about a massive waterchange I had to do. Fish heads floating, water was so cloudy I couldn't see from end to end. Thats was the last time I did that.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I would say have someone come over and feed them. Just explain to them what to do.

MAD


----------



## inthedark (Mar 15, 2003)

Does your lfs offer in home tank service? I've found they do a great job while away and the cost is alot less than coming home to a bunch of dead fish.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

come on now tyou got to have atleast one person that can feed your P. Its not that hard


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

inthedark said:


> Does your lfs offer in home tank service? I've found they do a great job while away and the cost is alot less than coming home to a bunch of dead fish.


 That would be a good idea, depending if you live in an illegal state or if the person your dealing with isn't/wont be a snitch. Alot of LFS in Cali get busted alot and usually try to find scapegoats and hold deals w/ Fish and Game if they ever get busted.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i would never leave keys to strangers even if im giving them money to take care of my fish. you never know what might happen. they might just rib your house and say someone else broke into it. just get someone i guess..... thats they best way i believe. other than that you can buy dividers and divide all of them up. and starve? sund cruel, yes it is but then again P's can survive weeks without food in the wild.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

That's what mother-in-laws are for...gives them a nice jolt having to feed my aggressive monsters.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> I would say have someone come over and feed them. Just explain to them what to do.
> 
> MAD


 the best advice..


----------

